# Seattle Anarchist Book Fair this weekend!



## pleaseplantme (Oct 11, 2009)

Really excited about this event! However I have no clue how to navigate Seattle (working on a goat farm in Everett). I tried to post the event schedule but the computer I'm on is kindof shotty so check it out on their website:

http://seattleanarchist.org/

Anyone else going? Interested in meeting up?


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 12, 2010)

pleaseplantme said:


> Really excited about this event! However I have no clue how to navigate Seattle (working on a goat farm in Everett). I tried to post the event schedule but the computer I'm on is kindof shotty so check it out on their website:
> 
> http://seattleanarchist.org/
> 
> Anyone else going? Interested in meeting up?



couple months late. but this was so sick. did you go to punk rock flea market? those are worth checing out too, and there in the same spot as the ABF


----------

